# Alabaster



## tackett2005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Has anyone every heard of a pen turned out of alabaster or soapstone?
Can you turn these materials with wood working tools and a standard lath?
Were would I fine blanks out of these?

Need help richardson.

Chris


----------

